#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Όροι Δόμησης: Όροι δόμησης σε γήπεδο μετά από αλλαγή χρήσης

## nikitselepi

Καλημέρα και πάλι, έχω το εξής θέμα:
Λοιπόν αρχική άδεια ισόγειας οικοδομής1991αποθήκη γεωργικών φαρμάκων σε γήπεδο 2418τμ εκτός σχεδίου εντός ζώνης,66τμ στη Χαλκιδική.Όροι δόμησης πάνω στο τοπογραφικό: κάλυψη 200τμ
δόμηση 200τμ
όροφοι2
ύψος 7,5 +στέγη

Άδεια δεύτερη2010 αλλαγή χρήσης από αποθήκη σε κατάστημα χωρίς να αλλάζουν τα τμ.Οι όροι δόμησης πάνω στο τοπογραφικό-διάγραμμα κάλυψης οι ίδιοι. 

Ο πελάτης μου θέλει να βγάλει άδεια δόμησης . Θέλω να ρωτήσω αν ισχύουν οι όροι δόμησης που ισχύουν σύμφωνα με το ΠΔ85για κατάστημα εφόσον το γήπεδο  είναι εντός ζώνης  και υπάγεται στο άρθρο 51 του 4178.Βασικά να διευκρινήσω αν ισχύουν οι όροι δόμησης της υπάρχουσας χρήσης

----------


## Xάρης

Οι όροι δόμησης δεν εξαρτώνται από τι γράφει ένα τοπογραφικό διάγραμμα που μπορεί να είναι σωστό, μπορεί και λάθος. Εξαρτώνται από το τι λέει η νομοθεσία.
Απευνθύσου στον συνάδελφο που συνέταξε το τοπογραφικό του 2010.
Ρώτα και την αρμόδια πολεοδομία.

----------

